# Canadian Military Art



## MAJOR_Baker (2 Sep 2003)

I have been unable to locate any Canadian Military art.  I have seen a number of very impressive WWI art works in military books, is there someone out there that sells any of these prints?  Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## Danjanou (2 Sep 2003)

Try these to start:

 http://www.janet.crombie.com/Military.htm 

 http://www.military-art.com/search1.htm 

 http://www.first-world-war.com/ 

 http://cyberboutique.civilisations.ca/shopping/shopdisplayproducts.asp? 

 http://www.military-art.com/gallery_2.htm 

 http://www.military-art.com/dhm1082.htm 

 http://www.military-art.com/michael_smart.htm


----------



## Danjanou (2 Sep 2003)

Sorry Major, just something I got from a quick Google search during my coffee break. There were some Canadian ones there. look at those and note the artist‘s names. Then search for those artists.


----------



## CSS Type (4 Sep 2003)

I have been building my collection of military art prints and have been somewhat successful. The primary artist is Katherine Taylor (wife of Scott Taylor - Esprit de Corps). She has done some fine work. Most recently the Museum of the Regiments in Calgary has a set of three prints she did while in the former Yugoslavia. Other sources would be Regimental Kit Shops.


----------



## Bill Smy (11 Sep 2003)

Have you tried the Canadian War Museum site?

www.warmuseum.ca


----------



## Grunt_031 (12 Sep 2003)

The PPCLI Regimental Kit Shop carries a number of Cdn Prints.

www.ppcli.com


----------



## Devlin (12 Sep 2003)

Major:

Try here  Canadian Airborne Kitshop


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Sep 2003)

Maj. here‘s the contact addy for buying art below.
The info is from my own interest in Military art and the answer I received from the museum.

Here‘s a link for some of our War Art from WW1 to WW2 with bio‘s of the Artist‘s.

     http://www.civilization.ca/cwm/canvas/cwint01e.html     


Reina Lahtinen 
Image Reproduction Services 
Canadian War Museum 
Tel: (819) 776-8686 
Fax: (819) 776-8657 
Email: imageservices@warmuseum.ca 
Website: www.warmuseum.ca 

Please note that we do not carry stock; all reproductions are processed on demand. Therefore, turnaround for orders is 4-6 weeks. Furthermore, the only accepted method of payment is credit card (Visa, MasterCard or American Express


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Sep 2003)

Any one else have some good link‘s to military art?


----------



## shebadog57 (3 Jan 2015)

Maj    I have some originals if your interested message me and I will send pics . 
SD


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jan 2015)

shebadog57 said:
			
		

> Maj    I have some originals if your interested message me and I will send pics .
> SD



WOW!  You just broke the record for Necro Posting.  You replied to a post that is over a DECADE old.


----------



## Tibbson (3 Jan 2015)

Now lets just wait and see if the OP answers.  lol  I can just imagine him sitting at home doing his best Sheldon mind meld chanting "answer me damn it, someone answer me!!"


----------



## MilEME09 (3 Jan 2015)

Silvia Pecota does some nice work, and one at CFB Edmonton has definately seen her works in the halls, I have two of her works my self. She even through in a pocket pinup calendar and a handfull of "motivation" book marks for free cause I was CF.

http://www.silviapecota.com/


----------



## Tibbson (3 Jan 2015)

I've met Silvia a few times and even had to act as her escort during two days of her visit to KAF on my Roto (nice lady but she has a mouth like a trucker), but I do tend to find that many of her works look the same.  I understand that artists have a style but its almost as though she pulls up different graphics, pieces them together and adds a bit of fresh painting (or other format artwork) to it .


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Jan 2015)

If she swears like a sailor I'm cool with that.  Some of the greatest ladies I know are not always ladies.


----------



## MilEME09 (3 Jan 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> I've met Silvia a few times and even had to act as her escort during two days of her visit to KAF on my Roto (nice lady but she has a mouth like a trucker), but I do tend to find that many of her works look the same.  I understand that artists have a style but its almost as though she pulls up different graphics, pieces them together and adds a bit of fresh painting (or other format artwork) to it .



I know exactly what you mean, they are nice, but they feel the same when looking at them, as if each one has nothing unique about them.


----------



## Tibbson (3 Jan 2015)

Having said that though, I certainly couldn't do what she, or any artist for that matter does.  I'm not at art critic and I have no artistic ability myself.  Heck, I can barely stay inside the lines when I colour with my grandson.  lol  I'd just like her stuff to be a little less "cookie cutter".


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Jan 2015)

Yes, they are "similar" in feel, but maybe that's what sells.  And she is in the business of selling her work.


----------

